# Mules



## Driving4fun (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry for all the posts- age and no sleep really is getting to me!!






Does anyone know how to get pictures from a CD to this forum? I'm also not veery computor smart too





Thanks


----------



## Driving4fun (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry again!

Also can not spell either. I wanted to say I'm not (very) smart either!

I just seem to not be able to get this right


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 8, 2004)

You have to put the pictures on a Web site..... I use Photobucket... It is free and easy to use... Once you get the pictures there, you click on the pic and go to properties, you then Copy the whole address it will start will http and so on... Then you click on top of this page you are replying to and click on IMG you then Paste the whole picture address in the box that pops up.....Be sure to delete the http:// in that box and Paste the pictures http:// address in..... Oh BTW you have mail lol....

Photobucket


----------

